# Fruity?



## jaguarbunny (Jul 13, 2005)

You guys have no buisness calling me fruity! I came here to leard about DHTML I want webneko on my myspace but then you call me fruity! Screw you guys!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Unless someone PM'd you no one said you were fruity! Maybe the medication is wearing off and the voices are returning.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Is posting insults in the Apple/Mac forum supposed to help you learn DHTML?


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

And mysapce isn't Mac related


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL... jaguar, don't worry about it.  Mike separated the Apple stuff from the other 'misc.' OS's as a suggestion, and then had fun at our expense via the "For our fruity users who prefer Macs over computers". Heck, I thought it funny, but alas, I have a twisted, warped humour - one that loves Python, HHGTTG, Mel Brooks, etc.  



Now,,, uhem...  if you really are a sleek and beautiful bunny,,, well, about that screwing...


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Hobbie...couldn't help yourself...hehehehe


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

ummmmm, whatcha talkin about there kiwi breath???


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Nuthin...  

I shoulda realized...jaguar...tiger...must be mating season...?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Hmmmm,,, slow, but,,, ya fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally do catch on... 


oh, btw, every hour of every day is mating season!


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Absolutely!!!!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

little den said:


> Nuthin...
> 
> I shoulda realized...jaguar...tiger...must be mating season...?


Unless there's an "Ocelot" in the future I'd have to say no.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey, watch it there buddy,,, that's my sister!!! 




  



ptttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttt... and to think someone called us 'fruity'...


----------



## jaguarbunny (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok first you guys
Im not gonna let them call m fruity.
And myspace is related when its dhtml. And most mac dont support this on the count of the stable browser is Safari and you have to have Fire Fox. And some other stuff. Anyways you guys probably use Pcs i dont because i dont need to and i find macs Layout a lot nicer and more organized so i choose to use it. But that dosnt make me fruity. I didnt feel like posting 2 things and it would let me so yea Bite me. And im a guy so Nerds **** off!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

joke (j&#333;k) pronunciation
n.

1. Something said or done to evoke laughter or amusement, especially an amusing story with a punch line.
2. A mischievous trick; a prank.
3. An amusing or ludicrous incident or situation.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!! 

he said:
"And im a guy so Nerds **** off!  "

Note the smiley face!!!!!! Ahem...now back to the topic. 

In response to that quote: And so are we


----------



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Omg i can't belive you even care that it says your fruity because it may be fruity but when they have the blue screen of death and there computer is F***ed I really dont give a S*** what they think.............not that I have any problems with pcs


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

LOL!!! Good post :up:


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

applecrisp said:


> Omg i can't belive you even care that it says your fruity because it may be fruity but when they have the blue screen of death and there computer is F***ed I really dont give a S*** what they think.............not that I have any problems with pcs


Okay, if you're going to (ever so feebly) attempt to slam Windows users at _least_ use proper grammar. _*You're*_ giving the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Vegas... not to pick any additional nits, but... ya forgot to mention their, as in their computer.

[/sorry, its late, and brain is acting tad more fruity than norm...]


----------



## smash (Jan 31, 2005)

fruiples, fruip loops, fruit loops macs when will they get over themselves i wish i could afford the g5


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

What's wrong with being fruity anyways? I never thought of mac uses as fruity anyways, since I don't know a single one of us that uses a mac. I always considered macs the computers for people that think they're above everyone else. ...


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats wrong with bein' a fruit anyway??

Go the Kiwi fruit!!!!

(This post has absolutely nothing to do with the thread...I just felt left out! )


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

applecrisp said:


> Omg i can't belive you even care that it says your fruity because it may be fruity but when they have the blue screen of death and there computer is F***ed I really dont give a S*** what they think.............not that I have any problems with pcs


I havn't seen a blue screen in years. Bless ya.


----------

